# Need a space for the June 8th MO outing please...



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I was wondering if there is anyone at all who is going to the MO outing that would have room for me in thier tent. I am planning on driving up there but it is quite a long haul for me and I would like to stay overnight obviously....can anyone help me out?


----------

